# The Official M.U.G.E.N Thread



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Here we discuss MUGEN realted things as characters, stages, addons, updates etc.

You can also post your videos of MUGEN here as well.

Try to stay on topic all the time

------------
What is M.U.G.E.N ?

M.U.G.E.N is a 2D fighting game engine that is enables you to create commercial-quality fighting games. Almost everything can be customized, from individual characters to stages, as well as the look and feel of the game.

A unoffical crossover game that you can mix and edit how much you want. You can download it and it's FREE.

Download Mugen:
Link removed

Great Collection of Mugen fighters here:
Black Zetsus model

*People here who plays this:*
Cooltaff12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

I recently got my interest of MUGEN revived and both plays and edit it.

I mostly did small edits before with this.

[youtube]d6mK62L0prY[/youtube]

But I have now taken a bigger taskes that I couldn't do before.

As I mentioned about the lifebar, it looked like this


The problem here was that it was adapted to a much larger MUGEN version, with it streatching it so out that player 2 potrait is cut off. So I did go and fixed it coding, it was easier said then done since there sites didn't provide much help.

After trying about 20 times, I finally got it right.


Well, thats much better. Now we can see the potrait of player 2 and the logo is in the middle. But there's still something we haft to fix about.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2014)

Ive played DBZ Mugen 2003, 2005 and 2007 IIRC

Those were some awesome times
The 2005 version was the best though IMO


I hope i am in the right thread saying this.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2014)

I love MUGEN, though the last thing I really did with it was character creation that didn't get too far (the problem being that I keep starting new characters). I did a lot of sprite edits and attempts at high res'ing since their are a lot of characters I'd like to see in the game. The characters I took a stab at:

Ukyo - high res'ed a few sprites
Kimimaro - made a sprite from an anime screen shot
Shermie - experimenting with high res'ing since I love her design but she did not appear in KoF Xiii
Juni - because Cammy
Tousen - made a base sprite based on his TBtP design
Majin Vegeta - actually made this somewhat playable and redisgned some moves (this is particularly at the time when DBZ character in the game were shit and SunBoy's Vegeta had just come out). The only decent DBZ sprites back then I felt were the UB22 ones, since their proportions and resolution were better despite have very poor detail. My best achievement actually (I felt) was making a single block of code in the .cns that gave Vegeta a flying mechanic with a code generated idle 'animation'. It wasn't like other coder's flying where you could attack and keep flying, since I treated flying more like an advanced double jump, but I kind of feel that is a better mechanic for a 2d fighting game where you want to make some balance with the other characters. (as opposed to that old Broly would the regen, impossible AI and way too many ultras)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2014)

MUGEN :33

I wanted to download this for so long, especially the KOF ones


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Ive played DBZ Mugen 2003, 2005 and 2007 IIRC
> 
> Those were some awesome times
> The 2005 version was the best though IMO
> ...


Nah your in the Thread 

I think we can increase MUGENs popularity again through youtube, due to it being most faithful to gamers channel.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 24, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I love MUGEN, though the last thing I really did with it was character creation that didn't get too far (the problem being that I keep starting new characters). I did a lot of sprite edits and attempts at high res'ing since their are a lot of characters I'd like to see in the game. The characters I took a stab at:
> 
> Ukyo - high res'ed a few sprites
> Kimimaro - made a sprite from an anime screen shot
> ...


Oi, we should team up when it comes to coloring those sprites and moves :3


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 1, 2014)

Kenshiro Update

[youtube]b8AItfpyG0Y[/youtube]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 3, 2014)

High Dio Update!

[youtube]yKgYndSjByg[/youtube]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol, I so wanted to make a Joylene Kujo but I'd have to draw the sprites from scratch... It would be CP3 style of course.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 3, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Lol, I so wanted to make a Joylene Kujo but I'd have to draw the sprites from scratch... It would be CP3 style of course.


But you could draw the sprites right of JoJo ASB, just like how they did to Rohan.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2014)

You could but the laborious problem is still the re-drawing part unless the conversion you mention used some technique that I don't know about. Take into account that like SF4, the game switches to all sorts of crazy perspectives as soon as ultis start so there may not be good sprite bases for those.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 6, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> You could but the laborious problem is still the re-drawing part unless the conversion you mention used some technique that I don't know about. Take into account that like SF4, the game switches to all sorts of crazy perspectives as soon as ultis start so there may not be good sprite bases for those.



That's right, tho most 2D engine ignores this or works through it by having the character look identical on both sides.

If someone ever going to do a redraw, it should be at p1 side.

But you should check rohan out, he's made by Amarimono and is yet so far the beat jojo character adapted from ASB


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 6, 2014)

well i was a member from a certain guild forum yars ago when i was a raging kid victim from the toxic cod, dota and Tf2, and i even made some palletes, but some members there are complete jerks with dramatitis even on RL

i still have mine here but, now that i have KoFXIII, its rather boring now


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 7, 2014)

> That's right, tho most 2D engine ignores this or works through it by having the character look identical on both sides.
> 
> If someone ever going to do a redraw, it should be at p1 side.



I know, that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the technical process in actually redrawing. It it literally pixel art which doesn't with the same as doing drawing at higher resolutions.

Originally, MUGEN only supported the standard pixel res on sprites (dunno what you call it, it was just the standard). So ratios aside, SNK, Capcom and everything inbetween was essentially the same resolution. The pro of this res is that it makes animation a hell of a lot easier because you don't need a lot of frames.

Come CP3 and the era of Guilty Gear however, and now we sprites at double resolution. These look cooler and more detailed, but they need a lot more frames. Current generation of KOF13 and Blazblue is actually higher res, literally 4 times the original, which compounds the pros and cons linearly. There is also the added complication/feature of bigger palettes but that doesn't matter as much for redraws.

The tricky thing that comes in when you wanna do conversions from 3d-modelled, 2d style fighting games (like JJBA or SF4) you need to take into account the way the model is lit and what you need to change to make that look decent in a 2d engine like mugen which knows nothing about lighting (even alpha channels is relatively new and even in the currently version I don't think it allows aliasing (it didn't the last time I checked), so basically to do a rip you're signing yourself up for colour redraws plus removing whatever image artifacts come over in the conversion process (since like I said, a sprite is a raster image, not a vector one).

Perhaps the guy who did the rip in this case has a special method, but from everything I know of how spriting works, anyone taking on such a project is in for some pain.



> well i was a member from a certain guild forum yars ago when i was a raging kid victim from the toxic cod, dota and Tf2, and i even made some palletes, but some members there are complete jerks with dramatitis even on RL
> 
> i still have mine here but, now that i have KoFXIII, its rather boring now



Yeah you wouldn't really play MUGEN over your propriety games (I certainly don't), the main appeal is the development factor. There is too much buggy or unbalanced code from individual creators to make MUGEN anything more than a novelty. It is a pretty damn badass novelty though...


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 7, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Yeah you wouldn't really play MUGEN over your propriety games (I certainly don't), the main appeal is the development factor. There is too much buggy or unbalanced code from individual creators to make MUGEN anything more than a novelty. It is a pretty damn badass novelty though...



i played for a long time, and i still keep some characters like vyn's Terry, P.O.T.S creations and ZS Leona


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 8, 2014)

And here I'm having ideas of making a game with MUGEN type engine


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 10, 2014)

You can still do it, many people have, although the engine itself is under a public license, so its not like you can make a game based on the MUGEN engine and then run off and try to sell it on Steam.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 12, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I know, that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the technical process in actually redrawing. It it literally pixel art which doesn't with the same as doing drawing at higher resolutions.


But you could make High-ress sprites with pixels, judging from the tutorials i've seen.


> Perhaps the guy who did the rip in this case has a special method, but from everything I know of how spriting works, anyone taking on such a project is in for some pain.


Probably, the method could have been through print screening.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 12, 2014)

CoolTaff said:
			
		

> But you could make High-ress sprites with pixels, judging from the tutorials i've seen.


I think you are misunderstanding me. Any resolution sprite, whether normal, 2x or 4x, is pixel art. This is because the fighting game movement is made up of raster images sequenced together to make animations. Because the colour pallette is limited so as not to influence the game speed, it means that you can't really have true edge aliasing which limits what you can do in terms of details in each individual sprite.

Remember, what makes pixel art different to your normal GFX and drawing pieces, is that you have to compose a picture of discreet elements (ie pixels), so to get certain details that are smaller that your pixel, it means playing on certain optical effects (in terms of how the human eye works) when certain colours are placed in close proximity to each other.

To explain the high res'ing process:

1. Get a base - this can be a drawing (custom character), it can be a image (screen cap, picture, 3d model etc.) or another sprite made up of a combination of sprites (what is known in MUGEN as frakenspriting)

2. Resize base - ideally you'd be gunning for the 4x sprite size for the best looked sprite, but it can potentially make your animation process 4 times longer since you'd essentially need 4 times the number of sprites for the same anim at lower resolutions (you could do it at the same sprite count as lower res, but this really looks shit/amateur)

3. Redraw over base - The problem with resizing is that it is intrinsically an operation that throws away information which you have to re-introduce to make the sprite look decent. If you jpg resize, you introduce artifacts due to the resizing algorithm, which have to be removed/corrected because at fighting game resolution they make your sprite blurry. You could resize with a kind of nearest neighbor algorithm, but this just dumps pixels (most of the time it will toss the ones you want since it has no concept of what the image should look like, it is just doing edge detection). In this route you have to add in the pixels that were dropped, and delete the ones that were incorrectly approximated. You basically do this until you have base colours down

4. shading - this is also another level of pixel art, since you don't have full range gradients, you have to colour pick to do good shading. MUGEN this is heavily influenced by the kind of style you like. Like the old CP3 Jojo's Bizzare Adventure has like this 2 colour shading scheme that looks very unique but simple. You could do KoF style, which is dark tones, or CVS which is like a kind of 3 tone, or KoF13 which a lot of people call pillow shading because it has so many colours in the highlight region but if you look carefully, you see the shaded parts only have two colours (that's a kind of trick they use to keep their pallettes under control)

There are some tricks some people (including myself) to try and make the above process less painful. One is flash, since if you can make generic parts that don't change in perspective relative to the view, you can use Flash's skeleton feature that will fill in frames between two transition points, giving you VERY smooth animations. I've tried vector drawing in PS as well, which does seem to have extremely good potential, but I found myself still having to do pixel level corrections which is a pain at 4x.



> Probably, the method could have been through print screening.



I don't think he used that method since you run into the issue I mentioned in step one. A print screen (screen cap) is a jpg image with compression artifacts and no alpha channel, which is not what MUGEN wants. MUGEN wants proper res'ed sprites, uniformly aligned (for the .ACT file) with a single colour channel telling the engine what colour to render transparent.  Doing a rip through screen capping would also be depressingly inefficient. I don't know if you've ever used MCM or fighter factory, but if you do, you'll see that most decent high res sprite sets have over 2000 sprites. That is a lot to convert.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 29, 2014)

[youtube]CugUT4nT2IA[/youtube]

And also, I'm doing some pixel art right now for fun.


----------

